# Ferret Stolen - Irchester Northamptonshire



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

OUr ferret enclosure was damaged today and whoever did it let out all of our ferrets. I managed to find two but one is still missing and i fear he has been stolen.

Please if anyone finds a ferret in Irchester can they call 07970002319 and let us know. He is polecat colour (brown and white) and has a bald tail. He is also very large for a ferret.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

have you tried squeaky dog toys?

hope you find your lost baby soon x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry i hope he can be found.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Found!! Woo hoo, a lady brought him round at 10.30pm last night, as she found him in her sons bedroom!!!! 

The woman was totally mortified and has offered her son to repair our run. If im honest i dont want her son anywhere near my garden now! We will be fixing it oursleves and will ensure it is like fort knox!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

im so glad he is home


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats unbelievable , how old was the boy, and what is going to happen to him? Surely he will have some kind of punishment to stop him repeating such behaviour. Im so glad hes home though, I was really worried it was something more sinister (I think I read too many cruelty stories on here )


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

omg that is so wrong if he had taken him, had he actually broken in or did someone else and he found your boy and then took him in his bedroom?


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I dont know how old the boy was. The mum was not at all happy and did say that her son wont be getting off lightly for this. TBH i dont entirely think she knew what had happened whether it was her son that broke in or it was his friends or someone else.


----------

